
Facebook Opens Status API, Say Goodbye to Twitter - jmorin007
http://www.allfacebook.com/2009/02/facebook-opens-status-api-say-goodbye-to-twitter/
======
unalone
Nick O'Neill has bid Twitter farewell at least once a month for the past two
years. First when Facebook let you change status via phone. Then when Twitter
and Facebook integrated via apps. Now it's because of an API. Twitter hasn't
disappeared yet.

------
sutro
Reddit Supports Site Header Color Customization, Say Goodbye to Hacker News.

~~~
dpeq
allfacebooknews.com != alltwitternews.com

Uh-oh, that's not taken yet - domainpidgeon, where are you?

------
albertsun
Facebook is mostly used for actual friends (well more than Twitter) and
limited to real life relationships. That's true at least for the core
demographic of college students. Twitter is much more about networking with
new people.

So despite having similar or close to identical functionality technically,
they have very different functions.

------
nx
We've been through this before! I'll just quote myself from a month ago:

 _Facebook: full-fledged social network. Twitter: simple, quick-posting
environment.

There IS a big difference between these two sites, Facebook won't kill
twitter, we can all go to sleep calmly now :)_

Edit: just for reference, <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=418151>

~~~
atourino
Not only that, but more importantly, on Twitter you can follow pretty much
whoever you like without a required acknowledgment from the followed
person/organization. To be friends with someone in FB, both parties have to
agree, which pretty much sets them apart niche-wise.

~~~
ivey
Twitter's asymmetric follow is one of the killer features. GitHub has it, as
well...maybe if GitHub had a status API they could be a Twitter killer.

------
baddox
The other article said it would kill Twitter overnight. I'll check back in the
morning.

------
biznickman
Hey guys, I know I've said it before but honestly I think this has a serious
chance of removing Twitter. I'll put my money where my mouth is ... I'm
working on programming another version of Twitter using just the Facebook API
... we'll see if it makes sense :)

------
TrevorJ
Eh, I see a lot of professional-networking promotion going on on Twitter, and
FB has always been geared more towards personal connections, I think this may
impact some of the userbase, but it's not a death knell. Given that it's
trivial to sync your Twitter and Facebook statuses anyway, I don't see many
users outright switching.

------
dhimes
Well, I just tried to sign up for FB and failed in every attempt. I allow
session cookies, and that's what their privacy policy says they only use. So
they are excluding at least _some_ of their potential market.

------
larrywright
People claiming that technology X will kill technology Y should most certainly
make an attempt at understanding what technology Y is first. This person
clearly does not.

------
raghus
Just because X has Y's functionality now doesn't imply that X will
overtake/kill/get people to say goodbye to Y

------
nreece
Now, is there a proxy service yet that let's you post your Twitter updates to
Facebook and vice versa?

~~~
ojbyrne
Not sure about the vice versa, but there's a twitter app for facebook. I
pretty well stopped using facebook once I found it.

~~~
ichverstehe
I have close to zero overlap between my Facebook status and Twitter updates.
It's just two different social circles, if you will.

~~~
ojbyrne
Me too, until I hooked up the twitter app to facebook. Then I stopped
bothering with the facebook social circle, at least for status updates.

------
tptacek
This doesn't even make sense. Twitter is a broadcast medium. Facebook isn't.

------
TweedHeads
Wait, coming from Allfacebook? sure must be true...

